# Thanksgiving : who's cooking and whats your family's favorite dish?



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I have 10 coming for a sit down dinner and only God knows how many for coffee and cake.

My family loves a veg. called cardone  it looks like giant celery it  has to be cleaned boiled  breaded and fried. I only make it once a year.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

All the girls cook and some of the guys. (the guys get to do the mashed potatoes)

Meanwhile, I am in charge of the stirrin of mom's homemade cake icing...I forget how its spelt. Also in charge of rolling the lumpia.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

It is just me, my husband and youngest son this year as the oldest moved out a couple of months ago. My husband is the cook and he loves to go all out. But we all wait for the pumpkin pie with cool whip!  Can't live without the pie. He generally has to make two! 
Hoping for a nice quiet day to sit and read my Kindle.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

This year will be just me and my parents. My mom is cooking. She makes a great corn souffle thing that is a recipe from her aunt.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

tessa said:


> I have 10 coming for a sit down dinner and only God knows how many for coffee and cake.
> 
> My family loves a veg. called cardone it looks like giant celery it has to be cleaned boiled breaded and fried. I only make it once a year.


I know cardone well, we flour ours instead of bread it...oh is it good. My specialty is raviloi...beef and spinach with pecorino romano. 
Also, baby artichokes and sausage. My turkey stuffing is also spinach, pecorino romano, and sausage based. I also do a mean panforte! Ciao


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

I do most of the cooking though this year we are frying the turkey and I want no part of that. So my husband will be frying it with the supervision of a friend we invited over who is and EMT. (Just in case)

Turkey for me.
Husband loves green bean casserole.  Yuck!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

sailor said:


> I also do a mean panforte! Ciao


Mmmm... I love panforte! It has to be one of my favorite foods.

It's just the two of us for Thanksgiving. We're going to have tri-tip steak with potatoes and other stuff. He has pumpkin pie and Cool Whip for dessert, I have some mini pecan pies.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to my sisters house and she'll probably do most of the cooking.  I will however be making my spiced pumpkin cheesecake which is so darn yummy!  

I love sweet potatoes and a broccoli casserole we usually have, also love green bean casserole.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We had our T'giving yesterday so my stepsons and families can go to their in-laws on the real day.  Basic turkey stuffing mashed potatos salad vegetables and pumpkin pie and pumpkin pecan pie and cupcakes for the kids.  Everybody brings a dish.  My favorite is a jello salad that my Mom used to make: Foo-foo salad.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We don't usually have a normal traditional Thanksgiving meal. For the past 2 years the "guys" have grilled steaks for the "gals"!! This year we are having the "guys' favorites." 

My dad requested my mom's homemade Chicken and Dumplings (rolled flat and cut into strips) served with Red Gravy (this is a family recipe that is basically a roux made with flour, oil, minced garlic and dried crushed cayenne pepper flakes, thinned with chicken broth... very hot and spicy). He also asked for a Sweet Potato Pie and my neice is taking care of that.

My hubby requested Mexican Casserole (this is the only dish I have to prepare).

My son-in-law is frying a turkey. This is what he wanted and he volunteered to do it, so we gals gave in and are letting him!!  

Youngest grandson requested Broccoli Rice Casserole.

This will definitely be a strange meal, but it is what our guys have asked for and we gals are happy to oblige!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

There will be just 5 of us: my parents and my son home from college. My daughter is going to New York City to visit her friend and see the Macy's parade in person!

I'm cooking so we'll have turkey, stuffing, creamed onions, cranberry sauce. My mother will bring the sweet potatoes. Some sort of green vegetable. Pumpkin pie for dessert.

Very traditional, very dull. LOL

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I go to my former sis-in-laws house.  My neice and nephews are there with their families.  They have so many places to go that my neice takes me as she goes early, and one nephew brings me home as he comes late.  I get to stay all day and see the comings and goings.  This year I will take along my Kindle as they have all seen it and want to test it out.  We play games in the evening.  I have heard that the kiddos all want me (Aunt Do)  to play because she gets so tickled.

I will take a cranberry dish.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I will have an eight hour travel day spent in airports and in the air in order to reach my Thanksgiving dinner. Thankfully my kindle will travel with me!  My favorite dish (that I prepare myself) is a fresh cranberry and orange relish. I also love to bake and do pretty wonderful pies (although the kitchen usually looks as though it has been hit with a flour bomb afterward)....berry pies are my specialty. I'm not really a punkin sort of girl.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Me doing the cooking as usual. My husband is still in Iraq...he was there last Thanksgiving also  But he will be home before Christmas  So it will be just me and my 2 sons, ( and Jazzy the pug). They always want the same thing..turkey, potato salad, deviled eggs, green bean casserole, mac. & cheese, cranberry sauce, rolls, pumpkin pie and cool whip.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

We're going to my parents' house...4 of us and my sister and her family will all be there.  My mom is an awesome cook and will do much of it, but my daughters insist I make my stuffing (cornbread stuffing with almonds and fresh cranberries) and a sweet potato casserole.  I haven't seen everyone for awhile and can't wait to show of my new Kindle!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We'll be at my dad's, at his request -- mom died this past April -- all 5 of us will be home.  We'll do a turkey on the grill, sweet potatoes, mashed white potatoes, corn pudding, sauerkraut, various desert pies, green been casserole, cranberry sauce or relish, Guiness, other beer, wine, cheese & crackers and chips & dip.  Oh, and gravy.

Not necessarily in that order. 

Ann


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Ann

Sorry about your mother.  Its very hard around the holidays. I lost both my mother and sister within 4 months of each other.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks,

I kinda think that's why Dad wants us home but, all in all we're doing o.k.  She'd been very ill and getting worse for about 3 years so it really was a release.  And we had a big party in her honor.  Sounds weird to say but it was fun.  Hey, we're Irish!

We're pretty sure she was enjoying it too. . . .

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My sympathy to both of you. We lost my Dad a few years ago and even though it does get easier with time there is always a void that nothing fills. I always feel his presence though.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Ann, sorry to hear about your mother. My mother passed on 2 years ago and it still isn't easy, and my dad passed long ago.

On a Good Note...my sister invited us to go to her house for Thanksgiving...Yipeeeee!!! Of course I graciously accepted, I didn't want
to offend her after her kind invitation. So, no cooking for me! Wonder what she will want me to bring?

She lives in Placerville, Ca and I will have to go to Apple Hill and pick some fresh apples and get some fresh pressed apple cider and....oh, 
there is lots to do there, 4-wheeling, and target shooting, and feed the deer and squirrels in her huge backyard, pan for gold.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Ann

I understand. My husband is Irish.  When my mother-in-law pasted,  we were married just one year. At her wake my whole Italian family showed up. Grandparent, aunts, uncles

cousins. She would have loved it.

Tessa


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My Son-In-Law will be doing the turkey, stuffing and gravy.  I'll be doing sweet potatoes, potatoes au gratin, and the green bean casserole.  We'll have pumpkin bread and cranberry bread, a veggie tray and pumpkin (with redi-whip) and apple pies.  Very traditional.  I miss the lasagna my grandma used to make along with the turkey.  

Two years ago when I lived in a very large house, I was able to invite 15 people.  It was so much fun to be able to entertain at my house for a change.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

They'll be seven of us this year but we'll be doing it on Saturday since my mom & step-dad will spend t-day at his daughter's place.  We're doing the stuffing and pecan pie, I luuuurve the stuffing, it's made with toasted french bread, sauteed onions, celery and mushrooms, with roasted slivered almonds.  Yum!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ummy! I'm getting hungry.

Our family's new favorite is Ruth's Chris sweet Potato Casserole. Our families nominated us to do Turkey day every year and there will be 7 of us. (Not counting Griselda.) 

I saw an artichoke casserole on Martha Stewart that I might try.

sailor, we have a cousin who lives in Placerville.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just made the cranberry relish. A new recipe, not unusual sounding though, that I found in a magazine.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

For the first time in almost 25 years it will be a quiet Thanksgiving for me & Tim alone. We don't have children, so we are always going to relatives. (They prefer it that way because then their kids can play with their toys, etc.) Tim asked about a month ago, "Would you mind if we stayed home & had our own turkey day?" I was absolutely thrilled. It will be the typical turkey, bread stuffing, candied yams, cranberry sauce, rolls & homemade pumpkin pie. I'll make the pies on Wednesday.

Ann, I'm so sorry about your mom. I'm sure this will be very helpful for your dad going to his place and having you all around him for this holiday.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

It's just DH and I.  The rest of the family is over 3000 miles away.  

I'll do all the cooking.  Everything from scratch. Pretty traditional Thanksgiving fare.  We are going to eat on Wednesday night.  That way we can make the most of DH's extra day off.  

They are calling for 30' waves on the North Shore, Thursday.  We'll probably venture over to see the idiots try and surf them.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, my husband and I both work full-time +. His 80 year old mother and her 85 year old sister moved in with us last December. Both are disabled and require a lot of care. I am buying a traditional turkey dinner from Von's and making a green bean casserole. They wanted me to have a "day off" because I do all of the cooking. We'll see how it works but I knew there was no arguing with them! You have to be pretty tough to live to their ages! Bless them both!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I kinda think that's why Dad wants us home but, all in all we're doing o.k. She'd been very ill and getting worse for about 3 years so it really was a release. And we had a big party in her honor. Sounds weird to say but it was fun. Hey, we're Irish!
> 
> ...


*That's what I want...a big party instead of sad faces. DH asked me if I wanted a traditional Catholic wake (he's an Italian Catholic) or a traditional Chinese funeral. I just want a party ))

Betsy...do I want to know what a Foo Foo salad is 

It'll just be the three of us this year...had to find the smallest turkey I could and we'll still be eating it for days. I'm going to brine it tomorrow night...yum. I'm also going to make the traditional sides )

*


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

durphy said:


> sailor, we have a cousin who lives in Placerville.


Do you know the street? I wonder if my sister would know them? It is beautiful up there and we love to go visit. She has oak trees and a creek in the backyard and we will pan for gold back there. They live on a huge wooded area. I LOVE the area, it's very peaceful and like a well rested vacation when we've gone.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

When my best friend died a few months ago; her son came home from the marines and we had her 2 sons, her brother, and her sister there at the house. This was the first time I had gone to a gathering where the focus was on 'Party'. I don't drink, but by the time I left; her son that came home from the marines, got me to drink beer, one after the other. We were lining those bottles up on the tables, window sills, and he would keep the bottle caps in his pockets to keep track of how many he drank. Needless to say, the gentleman that he was, walked me home that night (_or should I say stumbled me home_) as we couldn't even walk a straight line nor could I really remember which house was mine. So, I would like people to party at my funeral and laugh because I like to laugh and have a good time too.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just made my cranberry sauce. I am going to visit friends in SC and I will also makes some ginger bread and pumpkin bread to take with me.










I make this every year for this group who had never had anything but canned. Most thought they did not like craneberry sauce till they tried this:

2 packages of fresh cranberries
2 cups apple cider (I used one with pomegranate juice but regular is fine)
1.5 cups raw sugar
orange
shot of tequila or orange liquor (optional)

Bring cider and sugar to a boil in a large pot, add cranberries and the zest and juice of the orange and liquor. Bring back to a boil and lower heat, simmer for about 10 minutes stirring constantly. Turn off heat, let cool and then refrigerate, best if you make it a day or two ahead....


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

sounds great going to try it for  Thursday.

( I'm not much of a cook what is raw sugar?)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Every year for the past 9 years we've gone to my best friends house. Sadly, she moved to Australia 2 months ago and I feel pretty lost. We have no family here or even close. Part of me just wants to totally skip it this year, but the kids won't let me. I'm making part of our dinner, but picking up the rest from a restaurant.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Raw sugar is, if I'm not mistaken, sugar without the molasses taken out, it's darker and larger crystals than the usual pure white sugar granules you're used to. 

As for Thanksgiving, this will be my second year away from my family. I moved to California a year and four months ago, so I'll be going to Thanksgiving dinner with my roommate's family instead. 

We'll be having not one but two turkeys, named in the traditional (at least for the B. family) fashion. This year they're John and Sarah, Barack and Joe were considered, but it seemed right that the winners shouldn't be eaten. My roommate R's favorite dish is the mashed potatoes, which are actually boxed but stuffed with so much cheese that it doesn't really matter, whereas I'm a fan of squash, sweet potatoes, and cranberry sauce. 

I'm making Ambrosia Salad, which is possibly the easiest thing to make other than cider. 

2 cans of pineapple chunks in juice, drained.
2 cans of mandarin oranges in light syrup, drained. 
1 jar of maraschino cherries, drained. 
A few handfuls of both shredded coconut and mini-marshmallows (can you tell this recipe was handed down?) 
and enough light/fat free sour cream to JUST coat the fruit. 

So easy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Every year for the past 9 years we've gone to my best friends house. Sadly, she moved to Australia 2 months ago and I feel pretty lost. We have no family here or even close. Part of me just wants to totally skip it this year, but the kids won't let me. I'm making part of our dinner, but picking up the rest from a restaurant.


Awww....

Time to create a new tradition. Maybe come up with some sort of new or special recipe? Baking turkey cookies with your kids? These sure are easy..










Turkey Cookies

INGREDIENTS
1	roll (16.5 oz) Pillsbury® refrigerated sugar cookies
1	container (16 oz) chocolate creamy frosting
Candy corn
Orange decorating icing
Black decorating gel
Miniature candy-coated chocolate baking bits

DIRECTIONS
1.	Heat oven to 350°F. Bake cookies as directed on roll. Cool completely, about 20 minutes.
2.	Spoon chocolate frosting into resealable food-storage plastic bag; seal bag. Cut small hole in bottom corner of bag. On each cookie, pipe frosting on outer edge of half of cookie. Arrange candy corn over frosting for feathers.
3.	Pipe orange icing onto each cookie to resemble turkey face and feet. Use orange icing to attach baking bits to turkey face for eyes. Pipe black gel on baking bits for centers of eyes.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

tessa said:


> sounds great going to try it for Thursday.
> 
> ( I'm not much of a cook what is raw sugar?)


It is just less processed than standard sugar, and is carried in most stores but you can use either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> Betsy...do I want to know what a Foo Foo salad is
> [/b]


It's a pear, jello, cream cheese and cool whip salad, which looks like a really bad idea as I type this but tastes great. My mom always made it for T'giving and one of her guests one year named it "Foo Foo" and the name stuck.

Betsy


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

No Thanksgiving dinner at our house this year.  My wife has to work, or daughters in Michigan and our son has other plans.  Looks like a real good Kindle moment


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> No Thanksgiving dinner at our house this year. My wife has to work, or daughters in Michigan and our son has other plans. Looks like a real good Kindle moment


Aren't you the lucky one!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Just my wife and myself (the kids are heading off with their dad to his folks' place for the weekend), so we've got reservations to a fancy seafood restaurant!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just finished making my Grandma's Stuffing.  It's my all time favorite dish.  She passed away 10 years ago and I haven't had it since.  I sure hope it tastes right.  There were no quantities on the recipe, just ingredients.  It will be interesting to see how I did.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's a pear, jello, cream cheese and cool whip salad, which looks like a really bad idea as I type this but tastes great. My mom always made it for T'giving and one of her guests one year named it "Foo Foo" and the name stuck.
> 
> Betsy


*LOL...what flavor Jello? And, what was it's original name*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL...what flavor Jello? And, what was it's original name*


Here's Mom's recipe. This is a big hit wherever I bring it. She and I tried it with sugar free jello, and low fat cream cheese. Bad idea, although the sugar free jello is bearable. The low fat cream cheese doesn't give the same texture. She used her hand mixture with the pears and cream cheese; I use a potato masher or my Braun blender stick.

PEAR SALAD (FOO-FOO)

1 large can pears (29 oz)
2 three-oz. packages of cream cheese [I buy an 8 oz. package and use 3/4 of it and the other 1/4 on bagles--Betsy]
Dream whip or small carton Cool Whip or store brand (cheaper) [Does Dream whip still exist? Mom ALWAYs used Cool Whip or store brand)
1 sm pkg lime jello

Drain pears, reserving 1 cup juice. Boil juice and add jello, set aside.
Mash pears. Add to jello and break apart cream cheese and also add. Chill. (Mom (as do I) would put in freezer for about 30 minutes, checking often).
When slightly thick, add whipped mixture and blend well--put in mold or large pyrex dish and chill over night. Mold should have a drop or so of oil swished around in it.

Betsy


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> No Thanksgiving dinner at our house this year. My wife has to work, or daughters in Michigan and our son has other plans. Looks like a real good Kindle moment


Sounds like a good time to go to the store and pick up a ready made Thanksgiving dinner? No one has to cook and your Wife will think you are a HERO


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's Mom's recipe. This is a big hit wherever I bring it. She and I tried it with sugar free jello, and low fat cream cheese. Bad idea, although the sugar free jello is bearable. The low fat cream cheese doesn't give the same texture. She used her hand mixture with the pears and cream cheese; I use a potato masher or my Braun blender stick.
> 
> PEAR SALAD (FOO-FOO)
> 
> ...


*That actually sounds good )) Maybe you should add this recipe to the "It's Delish" thread *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a It's Delish thread?  LOL!  Will do!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's a It's Delish thread? LOL! Will do!
> 
> Betsy


*LOL, Kirstin started it ;-p*


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I will be working, which is usual for me. I will be back and forth from my house and my parents throughout the day (I work from home and they are about the equivelnet of a block away from me). Mom does a traditional meal... it will just be me, my parewnts, and my kid.


----------

